# Mirage Iii Date Change



## dc66 (Nov 10, 2006)

I purchased a Mirage III a couple months back and still enjoying a lot. Especially since I had it regulated, running +6 fast. It's probably not the best work/formal watch, but it's all I have right now, I'm waiting to get my recently passed father's 1601 Rolex back from the repair shop.

I stay up quite late every night, though I shouldn't and have never seen my Mirage III change date. So one night I ran the hands forward and noticed that the date changes between 3 and 4 a.m. That's very interesting, considering most watches being changing date around 11-1 a.m.??? Is a 3-4 a.m. date change standard for Valjoux movement?

Regards from the states. Enjoying this forum.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dc66 said:


> I purchased a Mirage III a couple months back and still enjoying a lot. Especially since I had it regulated, running +6 fast. It's probably not the best work/formal watch, but it's all I have right now, I'm waiting to get my recently passed father's 1601 Rolex back from the repair shop.
> 
> I stay up quite late every night, though I shouldn't and have never seen my Mirage III change date. So one night I ran the hands forward and noticed that the date changes between 3 and 4 a.m. That's very interesting, considering most watches being changing date around 11-1 a.m.??? Is a 3-4 a.m. date change standard for Valjoux movement?
> 
> Regards from the states. Enjoying this forum.


Sounds like you need the hands repositioning, it is unlikely that there is anything wrong with the movement. Its not a big job and any competent watchmaker should be able to do it.


----------

